# Stinky Pants Rod



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

This is a rod I just finished for Jason, the owner of Stinky Pants stringers. This rod is a Phenix 700M blank with a minima seat, spiraled black pearl recoil guides, and the new "Midnight" black prickly pear cactus butt grip. I also did the Stinky Pants logo inlaid in the cactus. The idea on this one was to go dark on the grip and just black and white for the thread. The tiger wraps are black and white with black on top, and the guide wraps are black with white trim. We were able to work a stringer into the deal, so I'm looking forward to checking out my new Stinky Pants stringer!!!!:cheers:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice! Neat and basic and to the point.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Kyle that came out fantastic!..The guy should be thrilled...I really like how you layed out that main grip!..Awesome work!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Great build Kyle. I like the dark theme.


----------



## YOUNGGUN747 (Mar 3, 2010)

Now if Jason could catch some fish! LOL


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

YOUNGGUN747 said:


> Now if Jason could catch some fish! LOL


Geez, if he can't catch fish w/ this one...! Looks sweet, Kyle! Can you share how you did the butt logo?


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Very Sharp Kyle...


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Great color scheme and good job on the nice and level finish job. I give you an A+.

Pods


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Was the stinky pants logo a decal?


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

VERY nice. I really like this one!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Goags said:


> Can you share how you did the butt logo?


Thanks guys! For the Stinky Pants logo, I gouged a recessed area into the cactus on the lathe, and then covered it in epoxy that was mixed with Testors black paint. For the decal, I used the white decal media that I got in one of the Swampland decal packs. I printed the decal, cut it out, blackened the edges with a marker, and placed it on the black epoxy. From there, it was several layers of permagloss to give it some depth.


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

About time you woke up!! You should be down here fishing today. Surf looks flat on the surf cam, but its supposed to be building with this front that is coming in today or tomorrow.


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Fantastic looking stick!


----------



## ranger519 (Jul 29, 2008)

I like that!


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome job Kyle, I appreciate all the attention to detail and for letting me feel like I had a say in the build even if you didn't need my help. Now you need to get some fish on the stringer I am sending you.


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

YOUNGGUN747 said:


> Now if Jason could catch some fish! LOL


 The whole point of getting a rod this sweet is so that I can distract people if I don't catch fish. Plus you have probably already cleaned out the bay!


----------

